# Hi



## Karate student96 (May 29, 2020)

hi I'm new here. Got bored during the lockdown and not training so thought I'd come and join, I'm a black belt in kenpo karate and have done bits and pieces in boxing, bjj and Krav Maga.

Karate is my base but I truly believe there is something to offer from every style and that none is perfect and I'm always willing to learn new stuff


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## dvcochran (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Buka (May 29, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, sir.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 2, 2020)

Welcome bro! Great to have ya here!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 3, 2020)

Welcome to MT we hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 8, 2020)

Welcome to Mt


----------



## donald1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum


----------

